# Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen



## MarkusK (3. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Forum,

wir haben uns vor 3 Monaten ein Haus gekauft und auf dem Grundstück befindet sich ein Gartenteich von etwa 12 qm Größe. In dem Teich leben 12 Goldorfen, die irgendwann noch rausfliegen werden, ein paar kleine schwarze Fische (keine Ahnung wie die heißen, schmecken auch nicht besonders ) und 6 __ Frösche.

Leider ist das Wasser alles andere als klar, es ist braun und man kann maximal 50 cm tief hinabsehen.

Nachdem ich mich damit begnügt habe, die Fadenalgen rauszufischen, möchte ich gerne jetzt den Teich gründlich restaurieren ohne zu stark ins Ökosystem einzugreifen. Ich habe heute mal mit einem kleinen Kescher den Grund etwas "abgegrast" und weiß jetzt warum das Wasser nicht klar ist. Die Vorbesitzer hatten offenbar keinen Bock, irgendetwas am Teich zu machen, ich habe eine stinkende Masse nach oben befördert, die wohl zumeist aus halbverfaulten Blättern besteht.

Meine Frage: Kann ich mit einem großen Kescher so den Grund des Teiches von Unrat befreien oder wirbel ich zu viel Schmutz auf? Auch wenn die Fische früher oder später rausfliegen, möchte ich sie nämlich trotzdem nicht ersticken lassen.

Zweite Frage: Ich gehe davon aus, dass im Teich keine Unterwasserpflanzen sind, ich möchte einige einsetzen. Aber wie geht das? Kommen die richtig ins tiefe Wasser? Kann ich die einfach reinwerfen oder müssen die festgemacht werden? (habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie man das macht...)

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Markus


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hallo Markus,
wie tief ist der Teich denn?

Die Wasserfarbe ist momentan bei mir Klatschgrün und auch deine Wasserfarbe ist momentan wohl normal.

Nur mit dem Kescher rumfummeln würde ich nicht machen, da der Schlamm sonst in Lösung geht.
Ich würde vielleicht einen Schlammsauger ausleihen;- aber man müßte mal Bilder sehen.

Wie tief ist der Teich?;- Wie dich ist die Schlammschicht?

Unterwasserpflanzen;- Hornkraut, Wasserpest kannst du einfach in den Teich werfen.

Momentan ist die Biologie im Teich noch im Schlaf und außer vielleicht Schlammabsaugen würde ich den Teich noch in Ruhe lassen.

Hast du einen Filter angeschlossen?

Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein;- Dann wird das einfacher


----------



## MarkusK (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Danke erstmal, das Bild werde ich machen, sobald es wieder hell wird 

Ich habe blöderweise nicht gefragt wie tief der Teich ist und auf den Grund kann ich ja nicht sehen. Aber nach der Kescheraktion heute schätze ich mal auf 1,20-1,50 Metern. 

Die Wassertrübung ist also normal? Ich dachte ich könnte das etwas klarer bekommen, um klares Wasser mit Sicht auf einige schöne Wasserpflanzen zu haben  

Ich habe übrigens keinen Filter, nur eine Pumpe - jedenfalls steigen an einer Stelle immer Lufblasen auf. (Frage am Rande - sollte ich das Ding lieber abstellen?)

Wo bekommt man denn so einen Schlammsauger her? Gibt es so etwas im Baumarkt?

Fragen über Fragen, sorry...

Nachtrag: Wie tief die Schlammschicht ist, weiss ich auch nicht, aber ich denke, da liegen sicherlich 30-50cm rum, sie ließ sich ganz gut rausheben. Aber ich dachte dass die alten Blätter rausmüssen?


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Salut,

120-150 ist ja scon mal ein ordentliches Maß.

Die Wassertrübung ist nur zu dieser Jahreszeit normal, weil eben das ganze Teichleben noch ruht und die Pflanzen gerade erst in den Startlöchern stehen.

Mit Sicherheit bekommst du das Wasser klarer- oder klar  

Von der Pumpe muß ja irgendwo ein Kabel zu sehen sein.
(Nicht, daß es Faulgase sind, die da sprudeln)

Zieh sie einfach mal raus und mach sie sauber.
Lass sie erst mal aus, denn die verwirbelt dir sonst nur den ganzen Mulm und das Wasser wird nie klar.

Einen Schlammsauger müßtest du z.B. im Obi leihen können; sonst in guten Gartencentren.

Hier könntest du direkt mal eine Wasserprobe mitnehmen und die Daten einstellen.

Bilder müßtest du wirklich einstellen.

Wie sieht die Bepflanzung aus?
(Die kann man aber auch noch nicht großartig sehen  )

Ich habe meine erst gerade zurückgeschnitten; zumindest den Rest)

In 2-3 Wochen sieht auch dein Teich schon ganz anders aus.

Lass dir im Baumarkt bloß keinen Filter andrehen :beeten:


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hi Thomas! Ein Bild werde ich morgen mal machen - und die Pumpe schalte ich gleich ab. Ich bin eigentlich auch ganz froh dass der Teich auch ohne Filter funktioniert und werde mich hüten, einen dazuzukaufen.

Möglichst wenig eingreifen in ein funktionierendes Biosystem ist mir übrigens wichtiger als klares Wasser. Die letzten Tage war ich nur damit beschäftigt, die Blätter von der angrenzenden Buchenhecke rauszufischen und dabei dachte ich mir, ich könnte vielleicht etwas an der Wasserqualität verbessern, um so die Fische wenigstens etwas besser sehen zu können

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hallo Markus,



> Ich habe übrigens keinen Filter, nur eine Pumpe - jedenfalls steigen an einer Stelle immer Lufblasen auf. (Frage am Rande - sollte ich das Ding lieber abstellen?)



Kannst Du bitte gleich mal noch ein Foto der Pumpe machen, nachdem Du die "gefunden" hast. 
Ich vermute ja fast, dass es eine Membranpumpe mit Ausströmstein ist.... 
Ob sie weiterlaufen soll oder nicht, können Dir nur die Wasserwerte sagen. 
Viel bringen wird sie eh nicht. 
Aber der Ausströmstein sollte nicht im Schlamm liegen, sondern ein gutes Stück darüber hängen.... so wird auch weniger Dreck aufgewirbelt.

Wenn Du jetzt mit dem Kescher loslegst, wirst Du den Schlamm nur aufwühlen und ordentliches Futter für die Algen liefern. Also lieber vorsichtig rangehen!
Vielleicht kannst Du mit dem Großputz auch noch ein paar Wochen warten, dann sind die Kleintiere wie Libellenlarven und Co. sicherlich aus ihrem Winterquartier (Schlamm) ausgezogen und landen nicht im Sauger.

Wenn Du genug Pflanzen im Teich hast, dann wird das Wasser auch klarer, vorausgesetzt, das Aufwühlen des Schlamm's hört auf!
Die Pflanzen nehmen den Algen das Futter weg - nur müssen sie halt erstmal in die Gänge kommen; nach dem Winter.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen kannst Du an Steinen befestigen und einfach in den Teich werfen. Vor der Putzaktion würde ich mir dafür aber nur eine Ecke aussuchen... nicht das die später dauernd im Sauger hängen.


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hi Annett - ich muss dir leider erst einmal das Bild von der Pumpe vorenthalten - die Vorbesitzer haben einen Schalter im Wohnzimmer und das Kabel so gut versteckt, dass ich es nicht finden kann. Heute Nachmittag werde ich mich nochmals auf die Suche machen. Wie lange soll ich denn die Pumpe auslassen? Bis das Wasser anfängt zu riechen oder bis die Fische ihre Koffer gepackt haben und freiwillig an Land hüpfen? 

Jedenfalls ist hier noch ein Bild von unserem Gartenteich...

Schemenhaft kann man sogar die Goldorfen erkennen


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Nachtrag: Ich werde natürlich warten bis die Kleintiere "geschlüpft" sind. Wäre Mitte Mai in Ordnung für die Reinigungsaktion?


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hallo Markus,

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
Hast du eigentlich keinen Wasserverlust?

Die überhängende Buchenhecke würde ich zurückschneiden und den Teich beim nächsten Laubfall der Hecke abdecken. (Netz drüber)

Die Bepflanzung sieht ja schon mal gut aus; da muß man abwarten, was das wirklich ist.

Das Efeu, das hinten ins Wasser ragt muss zurückgeschnitten werden.

Könnte das hinten rechts im Bild ein Wasserfall sein?  
Hinten links im Bild die Membranpumpe (Unter dem Holzschutz?)

Die Reinigungsaktion würde ich im Moment noch nicht machen.

Mitte Mai ist schon OK;- Du kommst da prima mit nem Schlammsauger ran.


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Aaaaalso: Rechts hinten ist so ein kleiner Wasserfall, den habe ich jetzt angemacht und die Pumpe (die ich inzwischen gefunden habe) abgeschaltet. Zur Pumpe erstmal: Es ist  ein kleines schwarzes Gerät mit einem etwa 15m langen Gummischlauch. Am Ende des Gummischlauches befindet sich eine schwarze Kugel die Luft abgibt. Bilder erspare ich euch, kann ich aber gerne nachreichen, wenn es hilfreich ist. 

Eine andere Frage habe ich allerdings noch. Der Vorbesitzer hat im Schuppen zwei Gerät da gelassen, die irgendwie nach einem Filter aussehen. Vielleicht könntet ihr die Bilder noch kurz ansehen und mir sagen ob meine Vermutung stimmt.

 
 


Übrigens hast du Recht, Thomas: Ich habe ziemlichen Wasserverlust (ich dachte schon das liegt daran dass die Folie irgendwo ein Loch hat.

Sorry für die vielen (ich befürchte auch reichlich dämlichen) Fragen, aber ich so etwas wie ein Teichdau   


Im Mai werde ich die Hecke erstmal zurückschneiden. Danke für die guten und reichlichen Antworten!


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hallo Markus,
na, das sieht doch schon mal prima aus  

Den Sprudelstein kannst du rauslassen;- den brauchst du im Moment nicht.
(Saubermachen und wegpacken)

Womit läuft denn jetzt der Wasserfall?  
(Ist da noch ne Pumpe?)

Das, was du da gefunden hast ist eine Pumpe und ein Filter.
Mach die beide sauber, klemm sie zusammen und ab mit der Pumpe auf den Teichboden.

(Das aber 24 Stunden am Tag durchlaufenlassen;- Nicht ausschalten!!!)

Die Filtermatte mußt du wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen gelegentlich abspülen.

Dann erst mal alles in Ruhe lassen.

Der Wasserverlust kommt daher, weil dir der Rasen und das Efeu in den Teich gewachsen sind.
Das muss zurückgeschnitten werden, damit die Saugsperre wieder funktioniert


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Leute, ihr seit echt super!!!
Den __ Efeu habe ich gerade schon zurückgeschnitten, den Filter werde ich noch reinsetzen und dann kann sich der Teich erstmal wieder von mir erholen. Im Mai geht es weiter mit Buche zurückschneiden und Schlammsaugen.

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

No Problem  

Hol dir nur mal die Wasserwerte;- 

..., und das Gras noch zurück aus der Saugsperre


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Wo ist Gras in der Saugsperre? Du meinst den bepflanzten Ring um den Teich herum? Das ist Gras, das simmt. Soll ich das alles wegnehmen? Kapiere ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so ganz, sorry 

Stimmt übrigens, am Wasserfall ist eine zweite Pumpe...


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*



			
				MarkusK schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Gras in der Saugsperre? Du meinst den bepflanzten Ring um den Teich herum? Das ist Gras, das simmt. Soll ich das alles wegnehmen? Kapiere ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so ganz, sorry
> 
> Stimmt übrigens, am Wasserfall ist eine zweite Pumpe...




Guck mal z.B. hier > Kapilarsperre ist das Zauberwort https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4029/?q=Teichrand

Der Rasen zieht dir das Wasser aus dem Teich;- deshalb mus er 10-20 cm da weg.


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

ich bin einfach platt, wieviel ich noch lernen muss!!! thx


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hallo Markus,

wenn Du noch mehr lernen möchtest - davon gehe ich aus   ... dann lies Dir die hier mal ganz in Ruhe durch... kann man sich auch ausdrucken und außerhalb des I-Net lesen.
Vor allem die obersten helfen erstmal über die ersten Schwierigkeiten hinweg, auch wenn man keinen Teich bauen möchte. Man versteht, wie er funktioniert... und an welchen Schrauben man "drehen" kann bzw. welche man besser in Ruhe läßt.

Weitere Infos findest Du dann noch in den Links... geordnet nach Themen. 
Ich glaube, damit hast Du Lese-/Lernstoff für die nächsten Monate.  
Wenn Fragen sind - einfach stellen!


----------



## MarkusK (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Oh - das habe ich noch nicht entdeckt - danke!


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Ich möchte gerne meinen Beitrag noch einmal pushen - ich habe gerade die Wasserwerte gemessen:

GH: 4
KH: 3,5
PH: 5,5
NO2-N <0,1
NO2: <0,3

(habe ich mit dem sera-Tröpfchentest gemacht (11:30 Uhr, Wassertemperatur weiss ich nicht, meine Frau rückt ihr Fieberthermometer nicht raus  )

Frage: Ich weiss dass der KH-Wert nicht besonders ist. Liegt das am zugeschlammten Teich oder gibt es etwas anderes, was den Wert verschlechtern kann? __ Hornkraut habe ich gerade auch reingeworfen...

Gibt es sonst noch Werte die verbessert werden sollten? Ich möchte es meinen Teichbewohnern so angenehm wie möglich machen


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

OHO,

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Chemie,- da werden sich wohl Andere melden,- aber wo ist dein PH?- mit 5,5


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Hi Markus,



das sind ja schon Traumwerte für ein Amazonasbecken,

aber leider nicht für einen Gartenteich,

dein pH wert ist sehr niedrig, nicht gut für die Fische.
GH und KH gehen zwar noch aber gefährlich niedrig für die Stabilität deines pH Wertes...

ohne deinen gesamten Beitrag hier gelesen zu haben und deinen Teich zu kennen würde ich dir dringend raten...
lese dich hier mal durch,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4201

mit was für Wasser machst du Wasserwechsel oder befüllst du deinen Teich?

messe bitte mal die Werte deines Wasser mit dem du den Teich befüllst oder wenn überhaupt Wasserwechsel machst.

Hat dieses Wasser einen normalem pH Wert sagen wir mal von 6,5 bis 8,0 würde ich dir als erstes zu einen Teilwasserwechsel raten.


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Ich habe dummerweise einen Dochteffekt, der gesamte Uferbereich ist voller Gras und __ Moos, das mir das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. Momentan haben wir noch andere Dinge um die Ohren und ich komme nicht dazu, das einzudämmen (Haus ist noch nicht fertig renoviert). Gelegentlich fülle ich das Wasser wieder auf (mit Wasser aus dem Brunnen). Momentan ist es mir schleierhaft wie ich den PH-Wert wieder auf geschmeidige 7 (+/- 0,5) bekommen kann. Sollte ich den Schlamm aus dem Teich doch lieber gleich abpumpen?

Wie auch immer: Ich werde morgen wieder den PH-Wert messen, ich habe gerade wieder Wasser aufgefüllt.

Nachtrag: Durch den Dochteffekt bekomme ich ja sozusagen meinen Teichwasserwechsel


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Da hast du wahrscheinlich das Übel.

Hast du die Werte von deinem Brunnenwasser mal gemessen?

(Meiner liegt unter allem erträglichen;- pures Gift für den Teich)


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Aaaaalso - ich vermute fast, ich habe einen Fehler beim Ablesen gemacht  
Ich habe ja Wasser aus dem Brunnen wieder aufgefüllt, wieviel kann ich nicht sagen, habe ich nicht abgemessen. Vielleicht so 1000-2000 Liter (aber wirklich nur vielleicht). Jedenfalls hat das Wasser aus dem Brunnen einen PH-Wert von 7,5 und mein Teich jetzt auch. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nicht so viel aufgefüllt, dass jetzt der PH-Wert wieder fast auf neutral ist. 

Jedenfalls werde ich die Tests jetzt jede Woche einmal machen...

(und sorry für die Falschmeldung, ich werde jetzt richtig messen, großes Bratwurstehrenwort  )


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Das erinnert mich doch daran, daß du braunes Wasser hast.

Mein Brunnenwasser hat dermaßen viel FE (Eisen), daß sogar mein Spalsieb innerhal von 2 Tagen anfängt eine Rostschicht zu bilden.

Mess mal FE- Das ist bekannt bei Brunnenwasser!


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Stimmt, das Wasser ist braun (wenn ich auf den Grund __ blicke), wenn ich es aber in ein Wasserglas fülle, ist es grün. Ich vermute mal, dass die Braunfärbung von den vielen Blättern herrührt, die auf dem Grund liegt. Das grüne Wasser habe ich mit Sicherheit von Schwebealgen, daher habe ich auch wie von dir geraten __ Hornkraut reingesetzt.


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Die Grünfärbung (Schwebealgen) gehen von alleine weg;- Hab ich im Moment auch.

Wenn du keinen FE Test hast, dann versuch doch mal ein paar Expirimente,-
Wasser auf Blatt Papier,
Wasser auf Pflanzenblatt etc.

Ich hab da echte Rostspuren nach 2-3 Tagen


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Gute Idee, werde ich sofort machen, Chef


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Chef?  

Ich hab nur Langeweile, wg. meinem linken Huf


----------



## MarkusK (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Okay, das Wasser auf dem Papier ist getrocknet, ich sehe keinerlei Rostflecken oder andere Verfärbungen. 

Was ist denn mit deinem linken Huf?!


----------



## algenschreck (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

aber ich so etwas so wie teichdau.


kein Thema.    

Hay wieder mal. Ich wunder mich doch immer wieder, wie Menschen denken, sie kommen ohne Teichfilter der Algenblüte aus. Wenn du klares Wasser willst und auch den Fischen ein wenig sauberes Wasser gönnst, baust du deinen Teichfilter selber. Aber da du wahrscheinlich von einem Bau absehen wirst, bleibt für dich nur die möglichkeit der hinnehmung.

gruß
algenschreck


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Moin,

ich muss mich doch seeehr wundern.

Warum soll es nicht auch ohne Filter gehen? Seit wann entfernt ein biologischer Filter denn Nährstoffe aus dem Teich oder gar die Schwebalgen??
Er soll im Normalfall nur dafür sorgen, das die Abbaureihe Ammonium / Ammoniak -> Nitrit -> Nitrat ohne Probleme läuft.
Wer Bodengrund und viele Pflanzen (vor allem auch Unterwasserpflanzen hat) braucht sich bei geringem Besatz keine Sorgen zu machen. 
Oder haben neuerdings alle Badeseen einen Filter*?*

Das man bei einem solch techniklosen Teich dann ab und an mal den sich evtl. bildenden Schlamm rausholen muss, ist klar... aber noch lange kein Grund zu sagen, dass es ohne Filter nur dreckiges/grünes Wasser geben kann. 
Übrigens: Klares Wasser kann qualitativ viel schlechter für die Fische sein als grünes. 
Wir sind es, die das grün oder die Trübung stört.... viele Karpfen wollen gar nicht so gut von oben zu sehen sein (Freßfeinde....).


----------



## MarkusK (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Ich habe doch neulich noch in einem Fachbeitrag hier gelesen, dass man auch Kaffee 100x durch einen Filter jagen kann, die Farbe geht nicht raus. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit dem grünen Wasser meines Teiches. Was im Wasser gelöst ist, bekommt kein Filter wieder raus. Da hilft nur, den Algen die Nährstoffe zu entziehen (daher habe ich auch __ Hornkraut eingesetzt).
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm aus älterem Gartenteich entfernen*

Das ist richtig Thomas,

Dann müßtest du schon die gesamte Technik auffahren und den Brenner dazwischenklemmen.

Ich hab auch kltschgrünes Wasser, trotz Filter.
Die UVC bleibt aber im Keller  

Dafür kann man den Pflanzen beim wachsen zusehen 1


----------

